# Chihuahua Property Laws



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Chihuahua Property Laws 


1. If I like it, it's mine. 

2. If it's in my mouth, it's mine. 

3. If I can take it from you, it's mine. 

4. If I had it a little while ago, it's mine. 

5. If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way. 

6. If I'm chewing something up, all the pieces are mine. 

7. If it just looks like mine, it's mine. 

8. If I saw it first, it's mine. 

9. If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine. 

10. If it's broken, it's yours.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Haha how true. My Grandma was over today and apparantly she dropped a Kleenex on the floor because the next thing I knew, Carl was eating one! While I tried to pry it out of his mouth he growled at me. :roll: 

Carl thinks everything is for him. :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, so true. Madison has learned to climb on the coffee table to take things :shock: . He loves stealing tissues and pieces of paper, and then hoarding them under the couch!


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Sophie will take things from Roxy's mouth and take them to her crate, where she hides them. When I take her bed out to wash it, I find all kinds of stuff under it - half-eaten greenies, treats, Roxy's toys, anything you can imagine!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Omg! That's so true! Lina doesn't take things from Boss but she sits there and looks at him until he gives it up lol. It's the funniest thing ever! He does the same to her, especially if she has a greenie!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

FUNNY!!!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thtas really funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

Gidget climbs on the coffee table and end tables to see what she can steal next, whether it be a tube of lip gloss, kleenex, finger nail clippers, candy wrapper, etc. We get on to her more about getting on those tables but it doesn't do any good. She's is a hard headed chi whose gonna find a way to get something off the table. The other day, she got my husband's wallet. What was she gonna do with it? Run off to the nearest pet store and buy the place out? :lol: If she could, she would. It was funny with that big wallet in her mouth though.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Nikolai will steal toys away from Sweatheart and if I bring another toy out for her he will wait until it hits the floor and then shoot out from under the tabl and grab that one before she can get it and run back under the table. He hordes all of the toys.


----------

